# Euskera: tienes una amiga



## Jessuki

Hola!! / Kaixo!!

¿alguien podría decirme cómo es 

'Tienes una amiga' 

en euskera?

Eskerrik asko!! ^^


----------



## jazyk

Laguntsa daukazu/duzu.

laguntsa = amiga
daukazu/duzu = tienes


----------



## Jessuki

Muchas gracias!! 

¿hay alguna diferencia entre daukazu/duzu?

no hace falta el 'bat'?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## jazyk

Creo que laguntsa bat se refiere a una amiga, pero a una amiga sola. Yo no lo pondría. Los sustantivos terminados en a en el acusativo ya tienen implícito el artículo definido o indefindo, según lo que me consta. Interpretarlo como definido o indefinido varía de acuerdo con el contexto.

Daukazu parece que se usa más en Bizkaia y Gipuzkoa, según la información que tengo, y duzu en las demás regiones. Yo los trataría como sinónimos, pero suelo usar daukazu para tienes y duzu para otras funciones, como para hacer los tiempos compuestos. Espera a que llegue alguien que sepa más que yo.


----------



## Jessuki

ok, muchas gracias


----------



## femmejolie

Laguna daukazu/duzu
Lagun bat daukazu/duzu.

En euskera no hay distinción de género. (*lagun*= amigo/amiga)
En principio *a* es el artículo determinado el/la, pero muy frecuentemente se usa como un(a).
Adibidez, arazoa dut =tengo un problema, no tengo el problema).
Si digo kotxe*a* erosi dut= he comprado un coche.
Si digo kotxe *bat* erosi dut= he comprado *un* coche (un indefinido, pero también sirve para especificar uno solo, no 2)

*Laguna* puede ser tanto el amigo como la amiga, o también un(a)amigo(a)
*Lagun bat* solo es un(a) amigo(a).
Daukazu es la 2ª pers. sing. del verbo *eduki* (tener (poseer) )
Dut es la 2ª pers. singular del verbo *ukan* (haber/tener), que significa tener (poseer. Adibidez, etxea dut) y también es el auxiliar haber (adibidez, jan dut= he comido)


----------



## Jessuki

joer, gracias por la rapidez y por las respuestas 
Utilizaré la 1ª opción:  laguna daukazu

Saludos!!


----------



## jazyk

> *Laguna* puede ser tanto el amigo como la amiga, o también un(a)amigo(a)


Exacto, pero eso no excluye la existencia de laguntsa. Consúltese cualquier diccionario.


----------



## femmejolie

Yo hablo euskera, no me limito a buscar 4 palabras en los diccionarios.

Elhuyar (no viene)
Morris (no viene)
Hiztegia 3000 (sí viene)
Laguntsa (Google->17, y uno de ellos es este thread)

Ningún euskaldun usa "laguntsa".
Vuelvo a repetir que en euskera, en general, no hay género (como tampoco en inglés), exceptuando gizona/emakumea, neska/mutila y nombres de parentela (semea/alaba, aita/ama, osaba/izeba, etc.) , animales (zezena/behia, etc.)
En inglés= man/woman, father/mother, son/daughter, uncle/aunt, brother/sister, bull/cow,etc.

Yo el Hiztegia 3000 no lo uso (es muy incompleto, sin ejemplos, y con un montón de términos dialectales y, lo que es peor, en desuso)
En todos los idiomas hay términos que están en desuso, o que ni siquiera los/las nativos/as conocen.

Lagun =amigo/a
Friend= amigo/a (el inglés tampoco usa género).
Se distingue por el contexto, aparte de que nadie empieza una conversación diciendo tengo un(a) amigo(a), y por lo que se ha hablado anteriormente se deduce.
E.g.: I had sex with my friend (si lo dice un hombre a otro, se supone que es una amiga, si él es heterosexual ).
She's my friend (= amiga). My friend's name is Anne (=amiga)
Friend 
Amiga
También en francés, en el oral, cuando se dice "mon ami(e)" no se distingue más que por el contexto.

En euskera se dice : laguna dut/ lagun bat dut.  (= Tengo un/a amigo/a)
Si hiciese falta especificar (muy raro), se diría: "neska laguna dut" (como en inglés, girlfriend. Neska= girl)


----------



## torh

Totalmente de acuerdo con femmejolie.
Lo de laguntsa no lo había oído nunca.

Si quieres decir "tienes una amiga", yo diría: Lagun bat daukazu.
Laguna daukazu a mí no me suena bien y Laguna duzu significa que ella es amiga tuya (sin especificar género). Bueno, un poco de contexto vendría muy bien...


----------



## Jessuki

Buenas! gracias por todas las respuestas!!
Yo tb suelo mirar palabras sueltas en el Hiztegia 3000, pero es lo que dice femmejolie, da unas cuantas palabras pero sin contexto suficiente.. por lo que preferí preguntar en el foro ^^

El contexto es para una felicitación de cumpleaños (ya enviada, por cierto xD)

Vengo a decirle a la persona que (ya sabe que) 'tiene una amiga' (en mí)

A ver qué me dice de "laguna daukazu" ^^

De nuevo, muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones 

Saludos!!


----------



## ezinsinistu

Hola!
Pues seguro que entiende lo que quieres decirle, aunque en ese contexto y con ese sentido, yo pondría "zure laguna nauzu" o "zure laguna naukazu".
He llegado tarde a la discusión, pero a mí lo de laguntsa me suena a euskara de Iparralde (la parte al norte de la frontera). Que no lo usemos normalmente no quiere decir que no exista...


----------



## femmejolie

ezinsinistu said:


> Hola!
> Pues seguro que entiende lo que quieres decirle, aunque en ese contexto y con ese sentido, yo pondría "zure laguna nauzu" o "zure laguna naukazu".
> He llegado tarde a la discusión, pero a mí lo de laguntsa me suena a euskara de Iparralde (la parte al norte de la frontera). *Que no lo usemos normalmente no quiere decir que no exista...*


 
No estoy de acuerdo (pero sería off-topic), *"solo existe"* lo que se usa en el oral y en el escrito, no lo que viene en los diccionarios.
Por esa regla de tres, pardiez, pardiobre, parecencia (adibidez) también existen , pero "pardiez" solo se decía "habitualmente" hace siglos.
Un extranjero diciendo "pardiez" o "parecencia" sonaría ridículo  (yo no sabía que existían "pardiobre" ni "parecencia")


----------



## jazyk

> Yo hablo euskera, no me limito a buscar 4 palabras en los diccionarios.


Nik ere euskaraz badakit, ez nuen hiztegirik kontsultatu behar. Zure harreratasunarengatik eskerrik asko.


----------



## ezinsinistu

femmejolie said:


> No estoy de acuerdo (pero sería off-topic), *"solo existe"* lo que se usa en el oral y en el escrito, no lo que viene en los diccionarios.
> Por esa regla de tres, pardiez, pardiobre, parecencia (adibidez) también existen , pero "pardiez" solo se decía "habitualmente" hace siglos.
> Un extranjero diciendo "pardiez" o "parecencia" sonaría ridículo  (yo no sabía que existían "pardiobre" ni "parecencia")


 
Femmejolie, me refiero a que , como sabrás, hay palabras en euskara que no son de uso "extendido", sino que se utilizan en alguna zona en concreto. Y no hablo de buscar en diccionarios, hablo de lo que, en otra zona diferente a la tuya (o la mía) sí es de uso habitual.
Nik ere badakit euskaraz, eta nahiz eta nik normalean "laguntsa" ez erabili, ez dut horregatik esaten "inork ez duela erabiltzen". Etengabe ikasten goaz...


----------



## torh

Tira, bapatean hainbeste euskaldun azalduta ezingo naiz gelditu barruan sortu zaidan kezka honi buruz galdetu gabe.
"Lagun denak ez omen dira adiskide izaten" entzun izan dut. Ni urola-kostan bizi naiz eta guretzat lagun eta adiskide sinonimoak dira. Lagun erabiltzen dugu gainera, eta ez adiskide (salbuespenak salbuespen).
Zuek ere gipuzkoarrak al zarete?
Erabiltzen al duzue lagun hitza kide-baina-agian-ez-adiskide esanahiarekin?


----------



## ezinsinistu

Kaixo Torh, ni bizkaitarra naiz baina Gipuzkoan bizi naiz orain.
Seguraski irakurri dozu egunkarian, edo telebistan entzun, adibidez, "Kotxe bat irauli eta hiru lagun hil dira". Kasu horretan ez du esan nahi euren artean laguntasuna zegoenik, bazik eta hiru pertsona hil direla, besterik gabe. Beste adibide bat: "fabrika horretan 200 lagun daude lanean", baina denak ez dira lagunak...
Zuk aipatzen dozun esaldi horrek, nire ustez, esanahi horixe erabiltzen du.
Niri ere hasieran harrigarria egin zitzaidan, baina jada guztiz normaltzat hartzen dut... etengabe ikasten goaz


----------



## Jessuki

Egun on guztioi!

Cada vez me intriga más el euskera ^^

¿qué forma verbal se utiliza para buscar los verbos en un diccionario? ¿el infinitivo..?

¿qué categorías de palabra tienen declinación?

sigo buscando por mi cuenta.. interesante y divertido jeje


----------



## torh

ezinsinistu said:


> Kaixo Torh, ni bizkaitarra naiz baina Gipuzkoan bizi naiz orain.
> Seguraski irakurri dozu egunkarian, edo telebistan entzun, adibidez, "Kotxe bat irauli eta hiru lagun hil dira". Kasu horretan ez du esan nahi euren artean laguntasuna zegoenik, bazik eta hiru pertsona hil direla, besterik gabe. Beste adibide bat: "fabrika horretan 200 lagun daude lanean", baina denak ez dira lagunak...
> Zuk aipatzen dozun esaldi horrek, nire ustez, esanahi horixe erabiltzen du.
> Niri ere hasieran harrigarria egin zitzaidan, baina jada guztiz normaltzat hartzen dut... etengabe ikasten goaz


 
Orduan adiskide da Jessukik bilatzen zuen hitza; zuk garbi utzi duzun bezala lagun hitzak ez baitu zertan adiskidetasuna adierazi.

O sea que para poner al final de una carta "Tu amiga, Jessuki" habría que poner "Zure adiskide, Jessuki". Y para decir "tienes una amiga" como quien dice "tienes un perro" habría que decir "adiskide bat duzu".

En el diccionario se buscan infinitivos, sí. Eso creo, por lo menos.
Y lo de declinar... um... yo diría que nombres, adjetivos y verbos sí. Más cosas... igual también. Pero a ver que dice la gente de letras.


----------



## ezinsinistu

torh said:


> Orduan adiskide da Jessukik bilatzen zuen hitza; zuk garbi utzi duzun bezala lagun hitzak ez baitu zertan adiskidetasuna adierazi.


 
Ez du zertan adierazi, baina adieraz dezake; esanahi biak ditu, ezta?

En el caso que preguntaba Jessuki, pienso que "laguna" es totalmente válido, porque el contexto no deja lugar a dudas, no?


----------



## torh

Gipuzkoaldean bi esanahiak ditu, bai, baina ez dut uste iparraldean hala denik. Dena den, barkatu eztabaida hau sortu izanagatik. Uste dut behar baino buelta gehiago eman dizkiogula kontu honi dagoenerako. Halere, pozgarria da zu bezelako lagun euskaldunak aurkitzea foruan eta horretarako balio izan badu, ez da gutxi!


----------



## ezinsinistu

Bueno, seguraski bueltak emanez ikasten da. Ondo ibili!


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Yo uso llaguntsa, aunque lagun es suficiente, fem o masc.

-Tengo una amiga en gasteiz.
-Gasteizen badut lagun bat.

Llaguntsa es más novia, amante y así, aunque puede ser también amiga sin más.

-Tengo una amiga en ese pueblo.
-Herri horretan nik badut llaguntsa bat.

Se podría usar el Eduki pero a mí se me hace raro, pero lo oigo decir a la gente sobre todo que platica bizkaiera o a euskaldun berris que todavía no platican muy bien o han hecho un barnetegi por Bizkaia, han oído decirlo así e imitan para coger expresividad.

Ez addiorik.

N.


----------

